# James Anderson will sign today



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

via Adrian Wojnarowski's Twitter



> James Anderson will sign with the Houston Rockets today, league sources tell Y! Sports.


Also...



> Rockets could be adding Patrick Beverley too, source said. Obv wld prefer to create roster room in deal but been working on that for awhile.


Is this proof that Royce White is officially out of their plans?


----------

